# Does your oath expire?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When I and every veteran enlisted and re-enlisted we took an oath to defend the Constitution of the United States. I believe that many other people such as police officers or those holding public offices did the same. The oath was to defend the Constitution. Not Congress, not the Supreme Court, and not the President. The Constitution of the United States. I don't remember ever hearing that my oath expired after a set period of time. For me, I believe that my oath is still valid. Thoughts?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

IMHO Your oath never expires, your pledge is your word, and ethics are not situational.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> IMHO Your oath never expires, your pledge is your word, and ethics are not situational.


Can't say it any better then this.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

From the legal dictionary:

Oath 
Any type of attestation by which an individual signifies that he or she is bound in conscience to perform a particular act truthfully and faithfully; a solemn declaration of truth or obligation.

An individual's appeal to God to witness the truth of what he or she is saying or a pledge to do something enforced by the individual's responsibility to answer to God.

Similarly an affirmation is a solemn and formal declaration that a statement is true; however, an affirmation includes no reference to God so it can be made by someone who does not believe in God or by an individual who has conscientious objections against swearing to God. Provisions in state statutes or constitutions ordinarily allow affirmations to be made as alternatives to oaths.

In order for an oath to be legally effective, it must be administered by a public official. The law creating each public office and describing the duties of the official ordinarily indicates who is authorized to administer the oath of office. A spoken oath is generally sufficient; however, a written and signed oath can be required by law.

The most famous oath prescribed by law in the United States is the oath repeated by the president-elect upon taking the office of the presidency. 

I don't see any time line mentioned.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

No it does not. When I took my oath as an enlisted man in the US Army and when I take my oath every four years as a Law Enforcement Officer it is for life.

You might like this: Oath Keepers » Oath Keepers ? Guardians of the Republic


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Doing the right thing doesn't have an expiration date.

There are many in places of authority now who would be well served to remember this...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Likewise, I didn't put an expiration date on my oath.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I took the oath when entering the Army long long time ago, I feel it is still valid today, as an oath is nothing but one's word, and a person is only as good as his/her word.
Everyone IMO, whether they took an official oath or not should be proud of their country and feel an obligation to it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I took the oath when entering the Army long long time ago, I feel it is still valid today, as an oath is nothing but one's word, and a person is only as good as his/her word.
> Everyone IMO, whether they took an official oath or not should be proud of their country and feel an obligation to it.


Thank you for that.
I'm a civilian. Never once have I taken the oath of an officer. That said, I still feel just as strongly about defending my country, and her foundational document, as any person who's said the words.
I do not pretend to hold the position of honor that a soldier/sailor/airman/marine/officer/etc... holds, but I damn sure hold the same passion for my country.
Compared to some, more so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think it is safe to assume the oath is for the term of service. Re-up in the military requires re-oath. Graduating academy required yet another oath.

Today, I am not in the military, nor am I any sort of LE officer. Where does that leave me?

I expect I should live by the laws of nature and nature's God, from which my life and my liberties are derived. I am bound to do that which is right, as I live out my life by pursuing happiness, enjoying my family and striving to get closer to that God to which I referred.

An oath is not required to resist evil or tyranny, nor is it necessary for a man to do the right thing. All that is necessary is to know the difference between right and wrong, good and evil, and to choose right and good over wrong and evil.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

My oath is good til they put my cold dead body in the ground!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> An oath is not required to resist evil or tyranny, nor is it necessary for a man to do the right thing. All that is necessary is to know the difference between right and wrong, good and evil, and to choose right and good over wrong and evil.


You reminded me of one of my favorite quotes.

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing." - Edmund Burke


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree that it's a life long oath. That's what I was thinking when I took mine.

Unlike our current emperor who must have forgotten that he took one. Wasn't he a constitutional scholar?? Could be that it only applies to mere mortals. Once your an emperor it doesn't count anymore.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I served in the US Army where I had to take an Oath. I also had to do it over again when I joined the police department. But I believe that an oath has no expiration date. However, I believe it could be revoked by the oath taker. I mean if you want to defend the constitution you go ahead and defend it. If it so happen that you dont wish to defend the constitution any longer, then I guess that is your choice. I'm guessing you just have to declare that you no longer wish to keep your oath, by then the oath that was taken would be null and void. I have met people before who were not true to their oath. They think that the oath taking is just some sort of formality or a tradition that has no meaning. Those people are in my "do not trust list"

As for people taking oath, I dont believe you have to be in the Military, Law enforcement or any public office to take one. An american citizen or even a resident alien may take that oath to defend our constitution and way of life of course if that is what you want to do.

As for me, I can assure all of you that my oath will never change. I will defend the consitution of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic. If anybody or anyone has a problem with that, then they will just have to kill me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My Oath expires when I do


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The oath I took was for a life time. I knew that then I know that now. The hard part is understanding it. When we have a King in the WH.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Are we talking spiritually or legally

I, (state name of enlistee), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."

for the sake of argument I will give the legal layout.

1. The oath is part of the contract.

2. The contract expires - or is fulfilled... upon being fulfilled there are no more requirements for either party

3. in order make a new contract the oath is renewed/taken again...

4. if it never expired or was not fulfilled you would not have to retake it

5. you are no longer required to do any of the things listed in red above

------------------------------------

NOW Spiritually - As Americans we should "defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic" FOREVER


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While it is unlikely at this point I can still be recalled so it must apply.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am speaking literally, neither Spiritual or Legal. I said the words. When I die so does my Oath.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I am speaking literally, neither Spiritual or Legal. I said the words. When I die so does my Oath.


well literally - you are no longer subject to the UCMJ, not do you have to take orders from the president

so while your legal obligation has expired/been fulfilled - your willingness to keep PART of the oath is still there


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

jeep said:


> i am speaking literally, neither spiritual or legal. I said the words. When i die so does my oath.


amen!!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No "sell by" date on my oath.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

While reading this thread, I researched the meaning of "pledge". Pretty much says you give your word on it. Oath and pledge are close to the same meaning. jmho. No end date.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."

If did not say until 1 jan xxxx


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I gave my oath without reservations or expiration dates. I don't care about the legalities. I do not feel obligated to remain faithful to my oath for legal reasons, but for my personal moral reasons. In accordance with my morals, I gave my oath and will remain faithful to it until I am no longer capable of doing so. In other words, until I die.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I never enlisted, so I've never taken an official oath (outside of jury duty and cub scouts) but as an American Citizen I've always seen my relationship between the constitution that limits government and protects the people as a two way street. The only way the Constitution can defend and protect me is if I defend and protect it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I took that oath when I enlisted. I kept it sacred and to this day hold it close to my heart. I took a similar oath when I was sworn in. I will continue to honor my commitment until I die.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It is forever. I took the oath when I joined the Marine Corp. Even though my time was short, I still took the oath. Simply because I'm not there any longer, doesn't mean the oath disappeared along with my presence.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My oath began in 3rd Grade when I first remember reciting the pledge of allegiance...it was again promised at MEPS with my sworn duty to protect and defend the Constitution...it ends when my heartbeat stops and brain function ceases. It didn't have a damn thing to do with a paycheck then...or now...it's an oath....sworn in blood.


----------

